# Dogs in vans problems?



## marmar

Do you get people call cops on you when you leave your dog in your van? 
I live in camper van, all winter and still in the city, so it's got air and fan in the summer and open windows all over of course. I mean, I'm not stupid and would never leave my dog in dangerous conditions inside the van. 
But I get cops called on occasionally, sometimes more often then other times, depending where I'm parked. Like suburban areas with bunch of conservative middle class population that tend to happen a lot. Once they called when I was in the van with the dog. So the cops came by and left. Recently, it was a spring day, I left for like an hour and came back to six cops trying to pick locks or somehow get into my van, telling me they got a call the dog 'freezing in the car' and were 'saving the dog'. 
Anyway, does anyone have this problem?


----------



## MilkaNoobie

As a cargo expeditor I have yet to experience this


----------



## iamwhatiam

i was wondering about this too. a friend of mine just posted something on facebook about how if someone sees an unattended pet in a locked car and it's hot out, that you are allowed to smash the persons window out to save the dog and won't get charged with property damage in court or something like that. this was in hawaii tho...maybe laws vary state to state.


----------



## marmar

I get the idea of saving the dog from the locked car where temperature gets deadly high if its 100 degrees outside.
My camper has roof top vent with fan and in the summer all side windows are open. I mean, we live in it. I just think some people don't see the difference. cuz they are reactionary and dumb. They heard this thing on the radio and call cops on the dog in the van in not even hot weather thinking they are doing something heroic. I think they are idiots. Very biased opinion. If someone has different one feel free to share.
One more thing, this happens always in the city where I am. Never happened when I'm on the road somewhere


----------



## PatchTwist

This is one of my main hesitations about bringing an animal with me. First, of course, is working out safe conditions in the van. But the thought of cops and random "good samaritans" busting into my van to "save" my animal worries me a lot. I have planned on taping notes to the inside of my windows saying he is perfectly fine and isn't freezing or roasting, but you still get those who go above and beyond. I appreciate and admire their need to help a poor animal -I do the same if I truly feel an animal is in danger- but I feel they can often be blinded by that.


----------



## Sameer

This usually happens in large store parking lots. I try to park away from the crowds, on the edge of the lot. I have a better chance of not encountering one or more of these nosey idiots. I park with vents open and windows cracked. These kind of people don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. 
If you travel with a dog you have to make all kinds of accommodations, but the companionship is worth the effort....Especially if you teach them to read a map and give directions....


----------



## marmar

I tried this last summer, leaving a note, it worked I guess, no cops that day. 
I have an actual camper, and I guess when we are on the road, people tend to get this, cuz you are aloud to camp with your dog, I'm this country. But when it comes to just city parking, where they just look at you as a homeless person you are haha, then it's different, cuz homeless people are not allowed to have dogs. Idk, that's how I analyze this. But all I wanna say is just fuck the people who call cops when they aren't directly threatened. Not your dog, or kid or turtle, whatever, mind your own fcking business


----------



## Bedheadred

I've traveled with my dog in a car and van the last two years and never had this problem. I recently got him a service dog vest off of Amazon so I could bring him everywhere with me and not have to leave him. I recommend this or getting him certified as an ESA


----------



## marmar

Bedheadred said:


> I've traveled with my dog in a car and van the last two years and never had this problem. I recently got him a service dog vest off of Amazon so I could bring him everywhere with me and not have to leave him. I recommend this or getting him certified as an ESA


Yeah I was looking into it before, but my dog is super hyper type and is not anything near behaving like a service dog, I can't take her to work, or look for work with a fake service dog, that doesn't behave like a real one. So not really an option here. If there were any other options, I wouldn't leave her in the van. But that's the reality of city living. No one takes their dogs to work or subway here


----------



## Bedheadred

marmar said:


> Yeah I was looking into it before, but my dog is super hyper type and is not anything near behaving like a service dog, I can't take her to work, or look for work with a fake service dog, that doesn't behave like a real one. So not really an option here. If there were any other options, I wouldn't leave her in the van. But that's the reality of city living. No one takes their dogs to work or subway here



Damn, maybe move to a different city or just travel? I try to convince everyone to quit their job and travel instead. Your dog gets to be with you 24/7 and will behave a lot better


----------



## marmar

Bedheadred said:


> Damn, maybe move to a different city or just travel? I try to convince everyone to quit their job and travel instead. Your dog gets to be with you 24/7 and will behave a lot better


Haha thanks for advice. Not what I was asking really. I traveled enough, now I want a job and stability.


----------



## Linda Hansen

I've never had this problem, tho I was told it happens in Denver. Had me a little worried.... But I leave both windows down and both my dogs won't jump out.


----------



## Ori

marmar said:


> Haha thanks for advice. Not what I was asking really. I traveled enough, now I want a job and stability.


 
Why don't you get an apartment or something then? Living in a van doesn't seem most stable, with your dog. It's not fair to the dog to have to stay in a van under certain circumstances like that.

It's not like you're travelling and leave your dog for a few minutes to get food or something. You want to work and I'm assuming that's an 8 hour shift. Even if it's a short shift, 3-4 hours, it's still not fair on the animal.

If you are going to do it though, the least you can do is get a battery and/or solar panel so you can at least hook up a fan for the puppy.


----------



## Linda Hansen

i agree, get a solar panel or battery to hook up a fan. Depending on where you live, people will break windows to rescue animals in cars during extremely hot weather.


----------



## Linda Hansen

Trusted animal sitters are hard to find. Ask for references, then call to find out how the person did with that particular animal and if would be rehired.


----------



## marmar

There are too many assumptions made here above. Who said I don't have a fan for the dog, who asked for any fucking life advice here? Or sollar pannels? Da fuck?? You sound like one of those people that call cops on me, really. If it was so easy to get an apartment trust me I would have one already. It's not like I live in the city in a van just for the fun of it. Dog sitters?? LoL not of that class here. I don't have a full time job. I travel. 
When Im not I have my hustle for the city living. But why you made me talk about this?? The post was about cop callers I deal with living in the van.


----------



## Ori

marmar said:


> Haha thanks for advice. Not what I was asking really. I traveled enough, now I want a job and stability.


 


marmar said:


> There are too many assumptions made here above. Who said I don't have a fan for the dog, who asked for any fucking life advice here? Or sollar pannels? Da fuck?? You sound like one of those people that call cops on me, really. If it was so easy to get an apartment trust me I would have one already. It's not like I live in the city in a van just for the fun of it. Dog sitters?? LoL not of that class here. I don't have a full time job. I travel.
> When Im not I have my hustle for the city living. But why you made me talk about this?? The post was about cop callers I deal with living in the van.


 
First you said you travelled enough and want a job and stability. Now you say you travel.. You sound most unstable here. Clearly your defense to people just offering advice makes it seem like you don't know what you're doing with an animal in your van.


----------



## marmar

Ori Kom Trashkru said:


> First you said you travelled enough and want a job and stability. Now you say you travel.. You sound most unstable here. Clearly your defense to people just offering advice makes it seem like you don't know what you're doing with an animal in your van.


This was two months ago. Clearly, you are one of those know it all self righttious people that are quick to judgement that this great country so full of. Those that make the stupidest assumptions and call cops on their neighbors and homeless people. Now bye✌


----------



## Ori

marmar said:


> This was two months ago. Clearly, you are one of those know it all self righttious people that are quick to judgement that this great country so full of. Those that make the stupidest assumptions and call cops on their neighbors and homeless people. Now bye✌




LMAO I don't even know what to say to this. I love _your_ assumptions though.


----------



## Linda Hansen

On my part, just showing concern for the dog's welfare. Nothing more, nothing less. To be honest, if an animal is locked in a vehicle during hot days, with OnLY the windows cracked, I probably would call the police. If windows are completely down, then No.


----------



## marmar

Ori Kom Trashkru said:


> LMAO I don't even know what to say to this. I love _your_ assumptions though.


Well great, because you don't really need to say anything. Especially if you yourself never lived in a van, with a dog, in NYC and never got cops called on.


----------



## marmar

Linda Hansen said:


> On my part, just showing concern for the dog's welfare. Nothing more, nothing less. To be honest, if an animal is locked in a vehicle during hot days, with OnLY the windows cracked, I probably would call the police. If windows are completely down, then No.


It's very American, to show concern for dogs welfare, without showing concern for a human's.
I would never call the cops on anything that is not of my personal business and threatened me or another human. Different culture values

I saw traveller kids,loosing, stealing, being completely irresponsible with their pets. Very rare examples are when a kid has the same dog for more then a couple years. But it never came to my mind to call a cop on any of them. 
I also walked dogs for living and saw all kinds of living arangemwnts for them. One of very wealthy customers, with a huge house in expensive area of NYC locks their dogs in the bathroom for all day, for example, so they don't shit around expensive house. Do I think it's the best for dogs? No. Do I judge her? No. The dogs are totally fine. My dog that lives in the van is happier then some of those, tho, that I know for a fact.


----------



## Linda Hansen

Then I must be a rare American. Problem is, humans can (and do!) lie. Dogs don't. At least, not that I've ever caught one in! 
All life is sacred. But animals depend upon us to take proper care of them. That means that if it's hot outside, dogs, cats, gerbils, what-have-you, don't get locked in a vehicle with the windows rolled completely up, unless the car is running with A/C turned on. To be sure, some vehicles run very quietly, making it impossible to tell that they're running. So, I would say: check the exhaust. If you feel pressure from it, it's running. 
Also, stop and realize that not everyone truly cares animals. You do, and take precautions to keep your buddy from being hurt or injured, or worse. Doesn't mean that everybody is like that. Why do you think laws regarding animals being in the vehicle during extreme weather were made?


----------



## marmar

Linda Hansen said:


> Why do you think laws regarding animals being in the vehicle during extreme weather were made?


I think that laws are made to control people. 
I also know that a lot of stupid people get hysterical about laws. 
And since they are really bad with using common sence and really good at enforcing the law on their neighbor, they would call cops for the dog in a car in winter(north east), for example, when there is no clear indication that the dog is suffering whatsoever.


----------



## Linda Hansen

Yep. Extreme stupidity at its finest... All under the guise of concern for the animals well-being.


----------

